# [Projektvorstellung] OGMA - Open GameManager



## Luuux (8. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Aktueller Stand:*​

*Aktuelle Version:* 0.5.3

Changelog Version 0.5.3:


Spoiler



--- OGMA - Open GameManager Version 0.5.3 ---

------------------Changelog------------------

Neu:
  + Hinweis beim Start, falls noch keine Einstellungen vorhanden. Wenn der Benutzer es will, wird er gleich zum Erstellen der Settings weitergeleitet 


Änderungen / Fixes:
  *"Erstellen"-Button beim Erstellen von Settings größer gemacht, damit er nicht übersehen wird



Changelog Version 0.5.1:



Spoiler



--- OGMA - Open GameManager Version 0.5.1 ---

------------------Changelog------------------

Neu:
  + Unterordner des Spielstandpfades werden im ProfileManager nun gesondert angezeigt

Änderungen / Fixes:
    * Der ProfileManager kann nun mit Unterordnern im Spielstandverzeichnis umgehen. Diese werden nun korrekt mit verwaltet.
    * Im RestoreManager erscheint nun eine Meldung, die den Benutzer dazu auffordert, OGMA mit Administratorrechten zu starten, wenn das Spielstandsverzeichnis im 'Programme'-Ordner liegt (und somit Adminrechte erforderlich sind)
    * Kleine Änderungen am Updater
    * Die SavegameBackups werden nun korrekt nach den Schema "Jahr-Monat-Tag_Nummer" benannt
    * Das Standart-OGMA-Verzeichnis lautet nun korrekterweise "(Dokumente)\OGMA - Open GameManager\" statt "(Dokumente)\OGMA - OpenGameManager" (Falls bei euch dieser Ordner fälschlicherweise mit Version 0.5.0 erstellt wurde, einfach umbenennen und das Leerzeichen einfügen!)        
    * sonstige kleinere Fixes





Changelog Version 0.5.0:


Spoiler



--- OGMA - Open GameManager Version 0.5.0 ---

------------------Changelog------------------

Neu:
  + Allgemeine Einstellungen im SettingManager nun änderbar
  + Einstellungen für Pfadvariablen (OGMA-Pfad, Pfad für Backup-Ausgaben etc.) werden nun aus einer XML-Datei geladen


Änderungen / Fixes:
  *ServerBackupManager startet nun in der Mitte vom Bildschirm
  *Fixed: Kein Programmabsturz mehr bei falschen Eingaben / keiner Verbindung im ServerBackupManager (stattdessen Fehlermeldung)  
  *Fixed: Der ServerBackupManager kann jetzt nicht mehr Maximiert werden
  *Im ServerBackupManager müssen nun alle Angaben (Server, Benutzername, Passwort und Speicherpfad) eingegeben sein, damit der Button aktiviert wird
  *Diverse kleine Schreibfehler in Fehlermeldungen wurden behoben    
  *Der BackupManager liest nun den Standartausgabepfad aus den Benutzereinstellungen    
  *Der RestoreManager liest nun den Standartpfad, in dem die Backups liegen, aus den Benutzereinstellungen
  *Der ProfileManager liest die Profilverzeichnisse ebenfalls aus den Benutzereinstellungen
  *Im ProfileManager wird nun das aktuelle Profilverzeichnis angezeigt  
  *Der ServerBackupManager liest den Standartausgabe- und den temporären Pfad aus den Benutzereinstellungen 
  *Benutzereinstellungen werden beim Programmstart und bei Änderung der Einstellungen eingelesen
  *Kleinere Änderungen und Optimierungen im Code



*Bereits implementiert:*

*Backup von Savegames mit leistungsstarker Komprimierung
*Einstellungsdateien mit Pfaden zu Savegames etc. zu einzelnen Spielen auslesen und *neu:* einfach erstellen
    --> mit Variablen für z.B. "Eigene Dokumente" -> diese Pfade werden zur Laufzeit abgefragt, in der XML steht nur die Variable!
*Ebenso einfache Wiederherstellung von Backups
*Erstellung von Spielprofilen!
*Importieren von XML-Settings per Drag&Drop
*Updater
*Backup-Funktion für Minecraft-Server

*Nächste geplante Version:* Version 0.6.0 (1-Klick-Backup von allen Savegames; evtl. werden auch die Settings in das Backup einbezogen)


*Über das Projekt*​
Hallo liebe Leserinnen und Leser dieses Beitrags 
Ich möchte euch an dieser Stelle kurz mein neues Projekt vorstellen. Es trägt den Namen OGMA (was für "Open GameManager" steht). Dabei handelt es sich um ein Programm, welches Primär zum Verwalten von Spielen bzw. Spielständen gedacht ist. Das Ganze wird in VisualBasic .NET programmiert und steht unter der GPL (GNU General Public License), d.h. es ist Open Source und für jedermann frei verfügbar.

Wieso so ein Projekt?

In vielen aktuellen Computerspielen ist die Verwaltung der Spielstände ziemlich miserabel. Man kann meistens weder Profile anlegen (etwa für mehrere Charaktere in Rollenspielen o.Ä.), noch kann man die Spielstände einfach irgendwo sichern. Für manche Spiele (wie etwa Skyrim) gibt es dank der Community bereits Savegame-Manager, die etwa das Erstellen von verschiedenen Profilen ermöglichen. Allerdings sind diese immer auf ein Spiel ausgelegt, und für die meisten Spiele existiert so ein Programm nicht.

Oft hat man im Spiel auch gar nicht mehr die Möglichkeit, einzelne Speicherstände zu löschen (und wenn, dann sehr unkomfortabel, sowie zeit- und nervenraubend) 
Manchmal kann man einen Spielstand nicht mal mehr überschreiben, sondern muss einen neuen anlegen.

Vor allem bei The Witcher 2 war bzw. ist dies extrem nervig, vor allem da es hier mit jedem neuen Spielstand länger dauert/-e, bis man einen davon auswählen und laden kann / konnte.
Mit der Zeit können da einige Gigabyte alleine an Spielständen zusammenkommen. Um diese zu löschen, müsste man sich jedes mal mit dem Explorer durch die Ordner klicken und manuell löschen. Wenn man dann aus Versehen seinen aktuellen Speicherstand gleich mitlöscht, schaut man in die Röhre.

Deshalb habe ich mit dem Projekt OGMA (Open GameManager) begonnen. Damit wird es nicht nur möglich sein, Profile anzulegen, (komprimierte!!) Backups anzulegen und ältere, nicht mehr benötigte Spielstände vor oder nach dem Backup komfortabel zu löschen, sondern es werden auch andere Hilfsmittel mit an Board sein, wie z.B. automatisches Installieren von Modifikationen (z.B. bei Minecraft, Skyrim o.Ä.)

Um eine möglichst große Bandbreite an verschiedenen Spielen zu unterstützen, werden die Einstellungen für die verschiedenen Spiele einfach in XML-Dateien hinterlegt (wie z.B. Ordner der Spielstände dieses Spiels, Ausgabeordner für Backups, usw.), wobei für jedes Spiel eine eigene Datei existiert. Somit kann man ganz einfach beliebige Spiele hinzufügen.

*In den neueren Versionen muss man diese NICHT mehr von Hand erstellen!*

An dieser Stelle möchte ich euch ein paar Screenshots von aktuellen Stand der Dinge zeigen.

*Aktuelle Screenshots der Version 0.4.0:*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






(Achtung! Folgende Screenshots sind längst veraltet!)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Die XML-Dateien für die einzelnen Spiele sind so hier aufgebaut und dürften eigentlich selbsterklärend sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*In den neueren Versionen... Ach, kommt schon, weiter oben habe ich schon darauf hingewiesen, steht dick und fett da^^*

Wer möchte, kann ja mal auf der Projektseite bei Sourceforge vorbeischauen. Wenn Interesse besteht, würde ich auch eine kompilierte Version hochladen.

Um das ganze mit einem aktuellen Spiel zu testen, muss nur eine entsprechende XML-Datei erstellt werden und im Ordner "Settings" eingefügt werden.

*Nö, jetzt nicht mehr  Geht alles unter "OGMA konfigurieren"*

HINWEIS: Obwohl ich die bisherigen Funktionen ausführlich mit Testspielständen getestet habe (einfache Testdateien mit aufgeblähtem Inhalt ), kann ich momentan noch für nichts garantieren. Wenn ihr das Programm testen wollt, empfehle ich euch, im Ordner "Eigene Dokumente" einen Order mit dem Namen "000testdir" zu erstellen (bzw. "000testdir2") und dort Dateien zum Testen ablagern.

*Quatsch mit Soße, sollte prima funktionieren* 

Über Feedback, Vorschläge und Ähnliches würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Januar 2012)

Hmm also, ich wollte es ausprobieren, aber wie starte ich den Game Manager? Ich habe viele Spielstände und würde sie gerne der Community zur Verfügung stellen, mit dem Gamemanager könnte man diese Dateien dann in die Spiele einbinden ohne immer nach den Ordnern suchen zu müssen.


----------



## Luuux (8. Januar 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Hmm also, ich wollte es ausprobieren, aber wie starte ich den Game Manager? Ich habe viele Spielstände und würde sie gerne der Community zur Verfügung stellen, mit dem Gamemanager könnte man diese Dateien dann in die Spiele einbinden ohne immer nach den Ordnern suchen zu müssen.


 
Also momentan habe ich nur den Quelltext bei Sourceforge hochgeladen. Ich werde das Projekt mal fix kompillieren und die aktuelle Version hochladen  Du brauchst aber das .NET Framework 4.0

EDIT:
Automatisches Wiederherstellen von Backups ist zwar noch nicht implementiert, kommt aber als nächstes (dürfte ja nicht allzu kompliziert sein )

Ich habe jetzt mal eine kompilierte Version hochgeladen. Sobald der Download der Datei "V0_2_1_win32.7z" möglich ist, kannst du loslegen (dauert nach dem Upload seltsamerweise immer ein paar Minuten, vllt. wird das noch auf Mirrors geladen, denk ich mir zumindest)

EDIT2: Ist zum Herunterladen bereit

EDIT3: Die kompilierte Version funktioniert so nicht, merk ich grade. Da muss ich noch was ändern 

Edit4 (xD): Ich hab nochmal eine neue Version hochgeladen. Die müsste jetzt (hoffentlich) funktionieren


----------



## Mothman (8. Januar 2012)

Abspeichern ist doch was für Mädchen! 


Ne, ne gute Idee. Ich persönlich brauche es zwar nicht, weil ich erstaunlich wenig Probleme mit der Verwaltung meiner Spielstände hab, aber wenn es als universelles Tool funktioniert kann es sicherlich einigen Leuten weiterhelfen.


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Januar 2012)

Also ich kann keine Savegames speichern bzw. Profile für meine Spiele anlegen, weil alles ausgegraut ist. Es kommt dann immer die Meldung Noch keine Einstellung für C:\Users\Systemroot\... vorhanden. Hmm wenn das Programm ein Pulldownmenü für die Einstellungen hätte, wäre es schon mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Luuux (8. Januar 2012)

So ich habe jetzt mal die Version 0.3 fertig gemacht 
Neu ist hier die Funktion zum Wiederherstellen von Backups. Damit dürfte der Einsatzzweck von Crysisheld machbar sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich kann das Programm jetzt schon das, was ich mir am Anfang erhofft hatte. Nur bin ich halt noch nicht ganz zufrieden, da mir noch einige Dinge eingefallen sind, die nützlich wären (und realisierbar sein dürften.)

Trotz des Erfüllens der Primärfunktion wäre mir ein 1.0er Release irgendwie noch zu zeitig.
Als nächstes kommt wahrscheinlich die Serverbackup-Funktion für MC; eventuell kommt danach die automatische Modinstallation, geplant auch per XML, was das ganze universell macht. Das Problem dabei ist, dass für jede Mod eine eigene XML-Datei existieren müsste (in der dem Programm quasi gesagt wird, wo es die Dateien hinzupacken hat)

Um dieses Problem - für "normale" Mods zu umgehen, wird es hier Standartprofile geben, bei Minecraft etwa "Packe alle Dateien aus dem Ordner in die Minecraft.jar"

Aber wenn noch jemand eine Idee hat, nur her damit 

Anmerkung: Das Programm braucht auch noch ein eigenes Icon. Die Symbole im Programm sind von einer Website mit kostenlosen Icons für nichtkommerzielle Zwecke. Für das Programmicon sollte es dann aber schon etwas eigenes sein. Also wenn es hier einen Grafiker gibt der Lust hätte so etwas zu erstellen, wäre das auch eine tolle Sache 



EDIT:


Crysisheld schrieb:


> Also ich kann keine Savegames speichern bzw. Profile für meine Spiele anlegen, weil alles ausgegraut ist. Es kommt dann immer die Meldung Noch keine Einstellung für C:\Users\Systemroot\... vorhanden. Hmm wenn das Programm ein Pulldownmenü für die Einstellungen hätte, wäre es schon mal nicht schlecht.



Du musst zuerst die "Definition" der Spiele erstellen, also eine XML-Datei, in der steht, wo die Spielstände gespeichert sind, wie das Spiel heißt etc. Wenn du mir sagst, wo dieser Pfad ist, kann ich dir die auch machen 
Die XML-Datei wird dann im Ordner "Eigene Dokumente\OGMA - Open GameManager\UserData\Settings\" gespeichert.
Die verschiedenen Spiele lassen sich dann in solch einem Menü übrigens auswählen^^

Ich habe mal hier eine Beispieldatei hochgeladen.


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Januar 2012)

also dank deiner Test.xml habe ich es jetzt wenigstens geschafft ein Profil zu erstellen. Wenn ich aber nun ein Backup erstelle kommt kurz die Meldung Backup erstellen und dann Fehler... es wird zwar eine 7zip Datei erstellt, die ist aber 0kb groß und kann auch nicht wiederhergestellt werden. Was mache ich falsch? 

Hier mal der Text den ich in der Test Datei geändert habe


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
-<Game> <GameName>Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 3</GameName> <SavegameFolder>%players2%\save\</SavegameFolder> <OutputFolder>%DefaultBackupPath%\%GameName%\</OutputFolder> <ProfileFolder>%DefaultProfileFolder%\%GameName%\</ProfileFolder> </Game>
```
 

Es wäre schön, wenn das Programm in einem Programm Ordner installiert werde würde, es wird bei mir immer im TEMP Ordner von Windows installiert und leider sind noch keine Verknüpfungen im Startmenü oder auf dem Desktop. 

Im Grunde finde ich das Programm wirklich cool und ich würde da gerne meine Savegames mit zur Verfügung stellen, weil es so wirklich einfach ist jemandem der einen Spielstand braucht zu helfen, ohne dass er sich mit der Verzeichnis sucherei rumschlagen muss.


----------



## Luuux (8. Januar 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> also dank deiner Test.xml habe ich es jetzt wenigstens geschafft ein Profil zu erstellen. Wenn ich aber nun ein Backup erstelle kommt kurz die Meldung Backup erstellen und dann Fehler... es wird zwar eine 7zip Datei erstellt, die ist aber 0kb groß und kann auch nicht wiederhergestellt werden. Was mache ich falsch?
> 
> Hier mal der Text den ich in der Test Datei geändert habe
> 
> ...


 
Das 1. Element mit der XML-Version muss erstmal weg (weil ich sozusagen nur "halbes" xml verwende). Zudem ist %players2% nicht definiert. Diese ganzen %blabla%-Dinger sind von mir im Quelltext definiert und werden mit einem Pfad ersetzt, sodass man z.B. für den Ordner Eigene Dokumente nicht den gesamten Pfad (c:\user\whatever) angeben muss (der sich ja zudem sonst je nach Benutzer unterscheiden würde)

Jetzt wo du's sagst muss ich also morgen noch eine solche Variable für den Steam-Pfad definieren (das hätte mir eigentlich schon vorher einfallen können...) Für dich persönlich kannst du ja bei SavegameFolder den kompletten Pfad angeben (jedenfalls als Notlösung )

Zu dem Installieren: eigentlich wird es "richtig" und mit Startmenüeintrag installiert, auch wenn ich noch kein eigenes "richtiges" Installationsprogramm erstellt habe. Komisch ô.o


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Januar 2012)

Ah ok, jetzt klappt es die Backups zu erstellen und wiederherstellen. Allerdings muss man den Pfad selber angeben weil jeder ja ein anderes Benutzerkonto hat. Hmm gibt es nicht eine Variable, die nach einer Datei sucht damit man den Savegamepfad nicht angeben muss? 

Entschuldige bitte das mit der Installation, da hab ich wohl nicht gecheckt, dass ein Startmenüeintrag erstellt wurde 

Werde das dann morgen mal nach der Arbeit ausprobieren. Für was sind denn diese Profil erstell Optionen? Damit konnte ich irgendwie nichts mit anfangen bei Modern Warfare 3


----------



## Luuux (9. Januar 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ah ok, jetzt klappt es die Backups zu erstellen und wiederherstellen. Allerdings muss man den Pfad selber angeben weil jeder ja ein anderes Benutzerkonto hat. Hmm gibt es nicht eine Variable, die nach einer Datei sucht damit man den Savegamepfad nicht angeben muss?
> 
> Entschuldige bitte das mit der Installation, da hab ich wohl nicht gecheckt, dass ein Startmenüeintrag erstellt wurde
> 
> Werde das dann morgen mal nach der Arbeit ausprobieren. Für was sind denn diese Profil erstell Optionen? Damit konnte ich irgendwie nichts mit anfangen bei Modern Warfare 3


 

Savegames direkt zu suchen über den Name ist nicht möglich, da es a) zu lange dauert und b) zu ungenau ist (manche Spiele haben mitunter die sleben Namen für Savegames)

Heute Nachmittag werde ich mal eine Variable für den Steampfad usw. einbauen. Damit dürfte so etwas dann wieder allgemeingültig sein 

Profile erstellen bei Modern Warfare 3 bringt eigentlich nichts, ist eher etwas für z.B. Rollenspiele wie Skyrim. Wenn du dort verschiedene Charaktere hast, also z.B. einen Magier und einen Krieger, dann kannst du mit den Profilen die Savegames voneinander trennen, um nicht etwa aus versehen ein falsches zu überschreiben.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Januar 2012)

Versteh ich das richtig, dass der User selbst das Verzeichnis für die Savegames auswählen ( und damit suchen ) muss?
Wenn ja, dann ist das Tool relativ überflüssig, denn dann kann ich die Savegames selbst per Hand sichern. 

Besser wäre eine automatische Suche auf Dateiebene, Registry oder eben eine Datenbank im Internet, wo nach und nach die Verzeichnise für Spiele eingetragen werden und der Backup-Prozess dann 'autonom', sprich ohne Interaktion des Users, läuft.

*Dann* wäre das Tool sicherlich interessant ...


----------



## Luuux (9. Januar 2012)

Nein wir reden aneinender vorbei  es muss EINMAL eine xml-Datei mit den pfaden usw. erstellt werden (woher soll das programm sonst wissen, wo die datein hin sollen? hellsehen kanns leider nicht^^)
diese datei kann dann z.b. mit dem backup mitgegeben werden, oder es werden später viele settings schon mitinstalliert 
eine suche mit dem dateisystem ist dagegen extrem schwer zu realisieren (denn nach was will man suchen?) und wenn, dann viel zu ungenau und auch extrem fehleranfällig (falsches verzeichnis zum entpacken-->desaster^^)

genauer kann ichs jetzt erstmal nicjt erläutern, da ich vom handy aus schreibe


----------



## Rabowke (9. Januar 2012)

Luuux schrieb:


> Nein wir reden aneinender vorbei  es muss EINMAL eine xml-Datei mit den pfaden usw. erstellt werden (woher soll das programm sonst wissen, wo die datein hin sollen? hellsehen kanns leider nicht^^)
> diese datei kann dann z.b. mit dem backup mitgegeben werden, oder es werden später viele settings schon mitinstalliert
> eine suche mit dem dateisystem ist dagegen extrem schwer zu realisieren (denn nach was will man suchen?) und wenn, dann viel zu ungenau und auch extrem fehleranfällig (falsches verzeichnis zum entpacken-->desaster^^)
> 
> genauer kann ichs jetzt erstmal nicjt erläutern, da ich vom handy aus schreibe


Ich hab das schon verstanden ... 

Bezog mich oben übrigens auch auf die erste Suche, daran bzw. darin liegt doch die eigentliche Schwierigkeit. Woher soll der normale User wissen wo seine Savegames liegen? Früher lagen diese im Spielverzeichnis, heute quer verteilt.

Das die App nicht hellsehen kann ist mir auch bewusst, darum der Hinweis mit Suche, eingebauter Datenbank oder gar einer Datenbank im Internet wo Leute die Pfade für Spiel XYZ hinterlegen können, dein Programm diese Informationen beim Start aufruft & anhand der Registry schaut, welches Spiel installiert ist ( kein Problem ) und mit der Informationen aus der Datenbank eine Überprüfung startet, ob das Spiel bzw. die Savegames wirklich da liegen, falls nicht ... gibts eine Meldung und der User kann zur Not per Hand suchen.

So wie das Programm jetzt 'designed' wurde, ist es mMn nicht Anwender ( DAU ) freundlich ... 

Übrigens, was soll am Suchen per Datei ( uncool ) oder per Registry ( Cool ) schwer zu realisieren sein? Du kannst doch als Programmierer so gut wie alle Werte abfragen?! Meine aktiven Zeiten des Codens ( programmieren ) sind lange vorbei, aber das hier sind doch Basics, selbst die "Client Server" Version, die ich oben vorgeschlagen habe, ist nunmehr per Mausklick realisierbar.

Früher mussten wir noch die tcp.ip stacks ( ggf. udp ) per Hand programmieren ... heute gibts dämliche Komponenten, Bibliotheken und eine Hilfe -> das Internet.  

Übrigens, bzgl. Desaster: du bist doch der Programmierer?! Du kannst doch Backup-Routinen implementieren, Checks etc.?! Ein wenig mehr Fantasie bitte ...


----------



## Luuux (9. Januar 2012)

Nun, das mit den XML-Dateien, so wie es jetzt gedacht ist, steht der Datenbank-Variante eigentlich in nichts nach. Es werden *alle* XML-Dateien im Settings-Ordner geladen (und mit ihnen die einzelnen Pfade). Per Registry könnte man zwar die Namen der Spiele sowie den Installationspfad auslesen, aber wohl (leider) in den seltensten Fällen den Savegame-Ordner.

Überprüfen, ob die Savegames wirklich im definierten Ordner liegen, ist vom Programm selbst eigentlich nicht machbar, etwa wenn gerade ein neues Profil erstellt wurde und der Ordner leer ist. Oder wenn das Spiel gerade eben erst installiert wurde, etc. etc.

Der Savegame-Pfad wird ja bereits aus der zum ausgewählten Spiel gehörenden XML-Datei gelesen. Bei Bedarf lässt sich der Ordner trotzdem schon jetzt korrigieren (letzteres war ja nun wirklich nicht schwer zu machen)

Eine offene Online-Datenbank ist zwar eine gute Idee, bringt allerdings auch sehr viele Probleme mit. Wie soll man sich vor Fake-Einträgen schützen? Oder bei einem richtigen und einem falschen Eintrag? Welchen davon dann wählen? Sicher, das alles würde sich umgehen lassen, wenn die Datenbank von einigen wenigen gepflegt wird. Aber ist nicht gerade der Sinn von Open Source, dass theoretisch jeder Hand anlegen kann?

Zudem müsste der Benutzer dann immer online sein, was aber auch nicht gerade benutzerfreundlich ist. Oder es werden Daten von installierten Spielen auf der Festplatte des Benutzers gespeichert, sodass er nur beim 1. Mal online sein muss (bzw. wenn er ein neues Spiel installiert)
Dann wäre jedoch wieder die Frage des Datenbankaufbaus...

Es wird definitiv eine Möglichkeit zum Austausch der Settings geben! Es ist nur die Frage, wie dies dann aussieht und eine Frage der Zeit. Ob nun Datenbank oder "geschnürte Pakete" von XML-Dateien, diese Frage ist noch offen  

Es hätte beides Vor- und Nachteile. (Die Vorteile von den "geschnürten Paketen" wäre sicherlich, dass jeder so etwas erstellen kann; und ob es der Benutzer dann herunterlädt bzw. benutzt, bliebe weiterhin ihm überlassen)

Aber OK, vorerst genug geschrieben; bevor ich mir weiter den Kopf über so etwas zerbreche, werde ich erstmal das Grundgerüst fertigstellen / festigen (und jetzt erstmal die %SteamApps%-Variable einbauen )

















*Fettes EDIT*: Version 0.3.1 ist da mit der Variable %SteamApps% (für den Ordner "Programme\Steam\SteamApps\"), und mit einem kleinen Bugfix im ProfileManager (nichts schlimmes, war nur nervig, machte den ProfileManager aber trotzdem unbenutzbar )
Zudem fordert der GameManager jetzt beim Start Admin-Rechte an, um Komplikationen (z.B. bei Verwenden von Savegames aus dem Steam-Ordner; da dieser sich ja im Programme-Ordner befindet) aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Zudem habe ich 2 Beispieldateien für Skyrim und Modern Warfare 3 erstellt:
Skyrim: *klick*

Modern Warfare 3: *klick*


[Modern Warfare 3 wurde nicht getestet! Gegebenenfalls einfach in der Datei noch anpassen falls der Pfad nicht stimmt! Skyrim hingegen funktioniert wunderbar]

Die XML-Dateien müssen ins Verzeichnis "Eigene Dokumente\OGMA - Open GameManager\UserData\Settings\" geschoben werden.

Alternativ könnt ihr einfach auf die nächste Version warten, die (hoffentlich) morgen kommt und das ganze Automatisiert (wahrscheinlich per Drag&Drop)

Anmerkung: Ich hoffe das funktioniert mit dem Setup!


----------



## Luuux (11. Januar 2012)

So nach diverser Detailarbeit habe ich nun die Version 0.3.3 hochgeladen 
Neben den Änderungen aus der 0.3.1er-Version (siehe mein Edit im Post drüber) gibt es wieder diverse kleinere Anpassungen / Verbesserungen, sowie eine einfache Möglichkeit, die "XML-Settings" für die Spiele einfach per Drag&Drop zu "installieren".

Es wird erstmal als Übergangslösung so gemacht. Vllt. realisiere ich wirklich später die Variante mit der Online-Datenbank (als Datenbank von eben diesen Dateien --> zum Herunterladen bei Bedarf --> optional, Internetzugang nicht immer zwingend nötig); diese Kombinationsvariante wäre dann in meinen Augen die optimalste Lösung.


Zudem habe ich das Design vom Startfenster verändert. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Fenster jetzt immer in der Mitte des Bildschirms aufgehen (und nicht im linken oberen Bereich wie zuvor)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als nächstes kommt wahrscheinlich etwas zum Erstellen dieser Dateien; vielleicht gar eine Einbindung der XML in das fertige Backup, welches sich dann per Drag&Drop zurückspielen lässt (also einfach die XML-Datei mit ins Backup hauen, dann beim Wiederherstellen auslesen und natürlich nicht mit ins Savegame-Verzeichnis kopieren )

Ich denke vor allem für Crysisheld's Idee wäre das doch gut, denke (hoffe...) ich 

Ou, und den ProfileManager wollte ich ja auch noch mal überarbeiten... (Anzeige des aktiven Profils, Anzahl Spielstände im Profil [eventuell sogar von allen Profilen bei der Auswahl??] und solche kleinen Feinheiten eben)

Achso und... Der SettingManager im Screenshot oben bekommt bestimmt noch ein paar "wirkliche" Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hinzu, wie z.B. Festlegung der Standartpfade etc


Und wie immer gilt: Feedback ist natürlich jederzeit willkommen 

(PS: OGMA hat immer noch kein eigenes Icon... Liest hier ein Grafiker mit, der Lust hätte...? ;D)


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

also ich habe deine aktuelle Version ausprobiert (mit deiner MW3.xml) Leider bekomme ich wenn ich auf Backup erstellen gehe gleich die Meldung Fehler! 

Die Pfade habe ich geändert, weil ich es im Spiele Verzeichnis liegen habe, aber er packt meine Savegames nicht. Die grafische Benutzeroberfläche in dem dunklen grau gefällt mir sehr gut, die Symbole sollten aber kleiner sein, sonst wirkt das ganze so überladen. 64x64 pixel größer würde ich pers. die Symbole nicht machen, obwohl ja 48x48 auch schon recht groß ist im Vergleich zu den 
Standard Symbolen in Windows. 

Hmm ich weiss nicht was ich falsch mache. Das mir dein Programm keine Savegames packt. 

Was ich gemeint habe mit dem Programmpfad auswählen war folgendes. Wenn ich z.B. meine Savegames für mich speichern möchte oder einem Freund geben möchte, ist es kein Problem mir den Savegame Ordner selber zu suchen. Wenn ich mein Savegame nachher aber wiederherstellen möchte, oder wenn es ein Kumpel auf seinem rechner wiederherstellt - dachte ich kann dein Programm die Installation des Savegames erleichtern. Man wählt dann einfach anhand der Einstellungsdatei das Spiel aus und das Savegame wird wiederhergestellt. 

Das funktioniert prima wenn die Savegames im selben Ordner wie das Spiel oder im Geimeinsame Dokumente Ordner liegen. 

Wenn jetzt aber die Savegames im Username\Dokumente Ordner wie es z.B. bei NFS Hot Pursuit oder The Run der Fall ist. wird die Sache mit der Wiederherstellung IMHO etwas schwieriger bzw. für dich als Programmierer beginnt hier die Herausforderung da dein Programm ja das Einbinden der Savegames erleichtern soll. 

Kannst du das lösen?


----------



## Luuux (11. Januar 2012)

Username\Dokumente entspricht doch Eigene Dokumente und damit der Variable %Documents% 

Die Fehlermeldung sollte eigentlich nur kommen, wenn der Ordner leer ist bzw. nicht existiert... ich schick dir morgen mal eine Version, die eine ausführliche Fehlermeldung anzeigt, dann wissen wir es genau 
(und sicher, dass der Ordnerpfad korrekt ist und in der xml kein "\" fehlt? hast du schonmal versucht den pfad manuell zu ändern?)
ansonsten mal versuchen das ding als admin zu starten (leseberechtigung sollte es eigentlich auch ohne rechte haben, wäre merkwürdig...)

nochmal zu der variable:
 %Documents%\Test\ 
ist immer
...\user\Eigene Dokumente\Test\
also muss eigentlich nur zum backup die xml weitergegeben werden 

Edit: poste einfach mal deine MW3.xml mit den angepassten pfaden


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Januar 2012)

Hi, 

ja hab ihn manuell geändert aber sobald ich auf backup erstellen klicke - fehler!


----------



## Luuux (12. Januar 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja hab ihn manuell geändert aber sobald ich auf backup erstellen klicke - fehler!


 
Im Programm über den "Ändern"-Button oder direkt in der XML?
Eigentlich sollten doch die MW3-Spielstände im Verzeichnis von Steam liegen ("<Steampfad>\common\Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3\players2\saves\" Ich kenne da nur die genaue groß- und kleinschreibung nicht, da ich MW3 nicht besitze 

Ui ich merke gerade in meienr MW3-Beispieldatei habe ich den Ordner Saves vergessen xD


EDIT: Ist korrigiert! Hier nochmal der Link: *klick*

Ansonsten sag doch mal wo sich das Verzeichnis genau befindet  Manchmal sind einfachste Fehler die, die sich am schwierigsten aufspüren lassen
(jaja, mich hat ein fehlendes Wort mit nur 3!! Buchstaben schonmal eine Stunde Fehlersuche gekostet, da es keine Fehlermeldung gab^^)


EDIT2: So, ich habe jetzt eine Version 0.3.4 hochgeladen, in der eigentlich nichts geändert wurde, bis auf ein paar genauere Fehlermeldungen (Eine, wenns Verzeichnis nicht existiert, eine, wenns leer ist, und eine ganz genaue falls was anderes eintritt)


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend, 

so ich habe es jetzt noch einmal probiert und habe folgende Fehlermeldung erhalten. Ich dachte mir gestern schon, dass es nicht am Spieleverzeichnis oder den Savegames liegen kann. 

Nur weiss ich nicht weiter wie ich das Problem lösen kann...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luuux (12. Januar 2012)

Ahh das rückt die ganze sache doch in ein ganz anderes licht ;D
aber wundert mich, denn eigentlich wird die doch mitgegeben O.o
und die installierte Version funktioniert ja bei mir auch soweit ich weiß... (muss ich nachher gleich nochmal tesen falls ich zeit habe)
da muss irgendwas schiefgelaufen sein O_o



EDIT: Ich hab schnell eine Version 0.3.6 rausgehauen, die das behebt (lag eigentlich nur am Installer, hab ich dann gemerkt; der hat die .dll nicht ins Unterverzeichnis "Library" kopiert, sondern ins Hauptverzeichnis von OGMA ^^)

PS: Starte einfach mal OGMA, ohne vorher die neue Version zu installieren! Dann kannst du gleich die Update-Funktion testen


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Januar 2012)

Oh mist, 

irgendwas stimmt mit meinem Windows nicht mehr, hatte vorher beim installieren eines anderen Programms die Meldung *"Die Datei konnte nicht im temporären Ordner ausgeführt werden. Das Setup wurde abgebrochen. Fehler 5 Zugriff verweigert"*

Deine aktuelle Version kann ich auch nicht installieren (gleiche Fehlermeldung - irgendwie kann ich gar kein Programm mehr installieren...)

Ich werde deine neue Version morgen mal testen, wenn mein PC rückgespielt ist - muss mal Acronis rauskramen... aber es ist ja Wochenende


----------



## Luuux (13. Januar 2012)

irgendwie soll es nicht sein hab ich das gefühl ^^


----------



## Rabowke (13. Januar 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> [...](gleiche Fehlermeldung - irgendwie kann ich gar kein Programm mehr installieren...)[...]


Hats hier ggf. den Windows-Installer zerpflückt? Liest sich ja fast so ...


----------



## Luuux (13. Januar 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Oh mist,
> 
> irgendwas stimmt mit meinem Windows nicht mehr, hatte vorher beim installieren eines anderen Programms die Meldung *"Die Datei konnte nicht im temporären Ordner ausgeführt werden. Das Setup wurde abgebrochen. Fehler 5 Zugriff verweigert"*
> 
> ...


 
Geht's voran?  Hast du vorher mal probiert z.B. CCleaner drüberlaufen zu lassen?

Übrigens habe ich gerade Version 0.3.7 rausgehauen mit der Möglichkeit, Setting-Dateien leichter zu erstellen. Bisher eingeführte Variablen sollten automatisch eingesetzt werden, sodass eine Weitergabe der Settings an andere möglich sein sollte. Aber eine Variable fürs Programme-Verzeichnis und für AppData sollte noch her, das kommt auch noch


----------



## Crysisheld (13. Januar 2012)

So habe mal mit Acronis mein Windows Backup zurück überspielt. CC Cleaner habe ich probiert hat aber nichts geholfen, am Ende konnte ich nicht mal mehr Acronis starten, da kam nur "Zugriff verweigert" obwohl ich mit meinem Admin Kto angemeldet bin. 

Naja jedenfalls rennt jetzt alles wieder, kann aber erst morgen abend an nen PC und die Spiele wieder installieren...


----------



## Luuux (13. Januar 2012)

Auch im abgesicherten Modus Zugriff verweigert?
Da hat ja irgendwas komplett das System zerschossen (evtl. Virus?)


----------



## Luuux (20. Januar 2012)

So ich habe mal Version 0.5.0 rausgehauen  Zudem habe ich nochmals den Startpost aktualisiert. Alle Neuerungen bzw. Änderungen von Version 0.4 / 0.5 stehen dort (Die von Version 0.5 im Changelog!)

Es hat sich wirklich nochmal einiges getan! Wenn es Probleme mit der neuen Version geben sollte (Bugs!) bitte sofort melden 

Ansonsten... hey bei über 1.000 Views werden doch wohl noch ein oder zwei dabei sein, die das Ding mal ausprobieren und mir ihr Feedback geben könnten ^^

Feedback kann man schließlich nie genug haben... Außerdem sind die neuen Versionen schon echt benutzbar, auch ohne in irgendwelchen XML-Dateien rumwerkeln zu müssen!

Traut euch! (Kostet ja auch nix...) 

Wenn ihr euch noch um eure Spielstände sorgt, erstellt ein paar Verzeichnisse und kopiert dort ein paar Savegames rein, um OGMA damit zu testen.
Nur bitte etwas Feedback, Danke 

Öhm.. ich schweife ab^^

@Crysisheld läuft alles wieder?


----------



## Crysisheld (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

ja läuft alles wieder  Hatte die letzten Tage nur wenig Zeit um das Programm zu testen. Bin gerade am Dead Rising 2 installieren und sobald ich nen Speicherpunkt erreicht habe, schau ich mal wie dein Tool so funktioniert mit den GfWL Profilen  

also bitte noch ein wenig Geduld...


:Edit So nun mein Feedback. Also das Programm arbeitet, das ist schön. Was mir weniger gefällt ist folgendes. Dead Rising hat nur 1 Spielstanddatei, diese ist in mehreren Unterverzeichnissen angelegt und ich muss mich wirklich bis zur Datei selber durch die Verzeichnisstruktur arbeiten bis ich eine Datei speichern kann. Es wäre besser, wenn OGMA es reichen würde nur das Savegame Verzeichnis z.B. "Eigene Dokumente\Dead Rising 2\ anzugeben und dann selbst alle Unterordner und Dateien zu speichern bzw. ein Backup davon zu erstellen. 

F.E.A.R. z.B. hat selbst bei den Savegames mehrere Verzeichnisse (SLOT1, SLOT2 usw.) mit der aktuellen Version ist ein Backup von FEAR Savegames nur sehr zeitaufwendig zu erstellen, da nur einzelne Dateien nicht aber ganze Verzeichnisse ind der Backup Datei gespeichert werden. 

Das sollte man IMHO noch abändern. 

Gruß


----------



## Luuux (20. Januar 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja läuft alles wieder  Hatte die letzten Tage nur wenig Zeit um das Programm zu testen. Bin gerade am Dead Rising 2 installieren und sobald ich nen Speicherpunkt erreicht habe, schau ich mal wie dein Tool so funktioniert mit den GfWL Profilen
> 
> ...



Lol? Aber genau das tut OGMA doch auch xD Du musst auch nicht die Savegames angeben beim erstellen des backups, sondern nur den Savegame-Ordner, der dann vollständig komprimiert und gesichert wird. Nur die automatische Löschung sollte man in deinem Fall nicht verwenden. 

Aber ansonsten wird der komplette angegebene Ordner gesichert. Theoretisch kanns auch was anderes als Savegames sein, das wird nicht überprüft 


Die Profilfunktion bei Savegames mit Unterordnern könnte jedoch Probleme verursachen! Das muss ich morgen erst nochmal testen! Also bei Unterordnern die Profile noch nicht verwenden!!
(Backups erstellen und wiederherstellen sollte wie gewohnt funktionieren, da das Komprimieren und Entpacken von der SevenZipSharp-Library übernommen wird.)

*EDIT: So alles getestet und Version 0.5.1 rausgeschmissen^^ Damit klappt's jetzt auch mit Unterordnern bei den Profilen!*


----------



## Crysisheld (21. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen, 

also ich habe es noch einmal probiert und wenn ich nur einen Savegame Ordner angebe, (Eigene Dokumente\Dead Rising 2) dann heisst es der Savegame Ordner sei leer, obwohl die Savegames in weiteren Unterordnern liegen...

Es wäre toll wenn du eine Funktion einbaust, wo man auswählen kann ob nur die Savegame Dateien allein entpackt werden sollen oder ob eben die Komplette Verzeichnisstruktur übernommen werden soll. Gerade bei GfWL Spielen ist es schwierig seine lokalen Savegames wiederherzustellen, da bei einer Neuinstallation des Spiels der Savegame Ordner eine komplett andere Zahlenfolge hat. Wieso ist das bei GfWL so kompliziert?


----------



## Luuux (21. Januar 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> also ich habe es noch einmal probiert und wenn ich nur einen Savegame Ordner angebe, (Eigene Dokumente\Dead Rising 2) dann heisst es der Savegame Ordner sei leer, obwohl die Savegames in weiteren Unterordnern liegen...
> 
> Es wäre toll wenn du eine Funktion einbaust, wo man auswählen kann ob nur die Savegame Dateien allein entpackt werden sollen oder ob eben die Komplette Verzeichnisstruktur übernommen werden soll. Gerade bei GfWL Spielen ist es schwierig seine lokalen Savegames wiederherzustellen, da bei einer Neuinstallation des Spiels der Savegame Ordner eine komplett andere Zahlenfolge hat. Wieso ist das bei GfWL so kompliziert?


 

Ah dann weiß ich woran's liegt! Denn OGMA braucht momentan mindestens eine Datei drinnen, um festzustellen, dass im Ordner was liegt! Moment, das haben wir gleich  In 10 Minuten werd ich wahrsch. n Update machen 

*EDIT: So fix den Bug gefixt  Einfach OGMA starten; der Updater sagt dir bescheid. Jaja, was würde man nur ohne Tester tun^^*


----------



## Luuux (14. Februar 2012)

So, nach einiger Pause habe ich mich mal wieder hingesetzt und Version 0.5.3 veröffentlicht. Damit sollte man bei der ersten Verwendung von OGMA auch wissen, was man tun soll, bevor man es verwenden kann 

Mit Version 0.6 werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich eine Funktion einbauen, mit der man ALLE Spielstände von ALLEN Spielen (die OGMA kennt, sprich die, von denen Settings erstellt wurden!) mit einem einzigen Klick sichern kann. Nützlich ist das z.B. beim "Umziehen" der Festplatte, oder wenn man einfach mal ein komplettes Backup haben möchte, etc.

So schwer sollte das nicht werden, Umsetzungsideen habe ich ja schon 

Wie immer gilt: einfach OGMA starten, der Updater leitet euch zum Download. Das Changelog kann nach der Installation oder hier im Forum beim Eröffnungspost angesehen werden (diesmal klein, aber fein)


----------

